# DIY CO2 vs Excel in a lightly planted tank with air pump..



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Emilio84 said:


> I've always run air pumps in my tanks. Its mostly for aesthetics but I also enjoy live plants in my tanks. I have a hagen co2 kit in my one planted amazon tank (coincidentally the only one I am not running an air pump in) and the plants in there are doing well.
> 
> Now.. My 29 gallon that has some plants in it is doing OK at best. The plants aren't dying but they aren't thriving either. I currently dose both tanks with flourish when I do my weekly water changes and maybe once during the week. If I were to run a hagen or diy co2 setup on my 29 with the air pump I assume it'd be futile as the air bubbles and surface disruption would just cause the co2 to outgas.
> 
> ...



IME and IMHO, it really boils down to how much light you are shining over that tank. With a low tech tank, regardless of size, 1.5-2 watts per gallon, there is little to be gained from using c02 although it won't hurt. The low light will mean slower plant growth and no or little algae. In this case, Seachem Excel may be a better option and it will provide the necessary carbon plants need for healthier growth. 

If you bump up the light 3.0 watts/per gallon, you know may be walking more of a tight rope as far as balance goes. Using DIY c02 may result in inconsistent c02 levels and before you know it, you may end up battling algae. No doubt you will see much faster plant growth. In this case, you would be better to go pressurized c02 and ensure adequate circulation, diffusion, and agitation to ensure that c02 gets dispersed adequately to all the plants.


----------

